

What Android 2.0 and the new Motorola Droid mean for Android - markbao
http://journal.markbao.com/2009/10/what-android-2-and-motorola-droid-mean-for-android/

======
davidw
> especially since Android and all Android applications operate on Java, which
> is a notoriously slow platform

There are several things wrong with that:

* JIT'ed Java, in this day and age, is actually quite fast.

* However, Android doesn't really run on 'Java', but on Dalvik, their own VM, which probably does make it a bit slower until such time as they get around to giving it a kick in the pants and including a JIT or something else to speed it up.

~~~
markbao
I'm sorry. You're right. I was unsure about said statement, though my
experience with android apps on the G1 was probably what made me feel that
way. I somehow forgot that it ran Dalvik.

Making change as soon as I have access to a non-BlackBerry device (which is
admittedly also Java.)

~~~
thwarted
I had some annoying speed issues with 1.0 and 1.5, but 1.6 is much speedier. I
think that ultimately, the hardware put in there is going to be the major
determining factor of the device's and software's perceived speed, and luckily
the open nature encourages an ecosystem of hardware that hopefully device
manufacturers will end up competing and differentiating on.

